# Web Server con Labview 8.5



## ElFabroDeLaGente (Jun 30, 2011)

Hola, perdon, no se si este tema va ubicado acá.
Resulta que hice una aplicación web server con el labview 8.5. En el navegador web de mi pc se ve el VI pero cuando lo quiero probar en la pc de un amigo (pc remota) el no ve nada. Aclaro, el tiene labview 2010 en su pc. No se cual es el problema, estuve intentando un largo tiempo pero no pasa nada.
Perdon por la molestia.
Saludos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 30, 2011)

Abriste el firewall de windows para permitir las conexiones entrantes?


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente (Jun 30, 2011)

Hice de todo, hasta desactivé el firewall.
El problema es que necesito abrir el puerto 80 para que el labview pueda subir el VI a la web. Pero resulta que ese puerto lo tengo cerrado y no hay forma (tempoco se mucho del tema) de como abrirlo.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 30, 2011)

Primero lo primero.. el servidor web corre en la maquina de tu amigo? y si es asi quieres ver la aplicacion en la misma computadora o es otra computadora?


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente (Jun 30, 2011)

No, yo soy el servidor, mi amigo sería el cliente.
El no puede ver en su máquina el VI que yo subo desde la mia.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 30, 2011)

ok.. que IP tienes tu y que IP tiene el? estan conectados al mismo router?

Inicio > Ejecutar > cmd > ipconfig


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente (Jun 30, 2011)

No, estamos en lugares diferentes. No es una red local.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 30, 2011)

Eso lo hace mas compicado... porque muchos proveedores de internet bloquean los accesos externos.. hay que hablar a soporte tecnico para pedir que abran puertos... y ademas las IPs en internet son dinamicas asi que constantemente estan cambiando... 

Lo que podrias hacer es probar... primero necesitas averiguar tu IP externa eso lo haces en esta pagina:

http://www.whatismyip.com/

despues el tiene que dar un PING y ver si lo contestas... 

Inicio > Ejecutar > cmd > PING (IP servidor)

usualmente la señal tarda unos 200 a 500mS en llegar...  si no contestas muy probablemente tienes bloqueado el puerto por tu proveedor de internet...


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente (Jun 30, 2011)

Si, hice lo de la IP pública. La saqué de una página parecida. También llamé a soporte "tecnico" (sabían del tema menos que yo).


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 30, 2011)

Lo primero es probar en la red local.. asi sabes que tu Computadora esta debidamente configurada y transmitiendo... despues haces el intento desde una red publica...


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente (Jun 30, 2011)

Acabo de hacer un ping a mi IP pública y anduvo bien.



Chico3001 dijo:


> Lo primero es probar en la red local.. asi sabes que tu Computadora esta debidamente configurada y transmitiendo... despues haces el intento desde una red publica...



Eso es lo que me queda por hacer.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 30, 2011)

El ping te va a funcionar a ti por que eres el servidor... asi que la señal entra y sale como juan por su casa... necesitas que alguien mas te de el ping


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente (Jun 30, 2011)

Tenes razon, que tonto. Ja.


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente (Jul 3, 2011)

Hola, con mi amigo acabamos de probar el programa en una red local y anda de 10. Pero cuando probamos en una red global no pasa nada.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 4, 2011)

revisa que el firewall del modem que te da internet este abierto... si con eso no anda entonces vas a tener que hablar a soporte tecnico para que ellos tambien abran su firewall


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente (Jul 4, 2011)

Hola, mi modem es un SmartAX MT880a. Como puedo desbloquear el firewall de ese modem?
Ya probé entrando a la 10.0.0.2 y le di que abra algunos puertos pero no pasa nada. Eso lo vengo intentando hace como una semana y nada.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 4, 2011)

Exactamente como no sabria decirte... ya que la configuracion varia de ISP a ISP

Normalmente puedes intentar 2 opciones... la primera es añadir la IP local de la computadora que actua como servidor a la "Zona Desmilitarizada" (DMZ) del modem, asi queda completamente expuesta y recibe todo el trafico de internet

La otra es añadir una exepcion al firewall, introduces la IP del servidor y el rango de puertos que quieres abrir (supongo que sera el 80)

Revisa esta direccion para mas detalles:

http://www.taringa.net/posts/info/1834697/Como-abrir-los-puertos-del-SmartAX-MT880-Huawei.html


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente (Jul 4, 2011)

Hola, muchas gracias. Voy a ponerme a ver lo del DMZ.
En cuanto al link de taringa, ya lo estube viendo la semana pasada.
Saludos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 4, 2011)

Si no funciona entonces es casi seguro que el ISP tiene un firewall extra que bloquea el puerto... y hay que hablar con soporte para que lo abran o hacer la prueba con otro ISP


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente (Jul 4, 2011)

Cuando llamé a soporte técnico me dijeron que el puerto 80 está abierto, pero ellos nunca hicieron nada para asegurarme que ese puerto está abierto.
Me decían que si ese puerto no estuviera abierto entonces yo no tendría internet.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 4, 2011)

hay que revisar por que puerto esta entrando la informacion del webserver... algunas veces para no interferir usan otros puertos como el 8080 

Revisa los puertos abiertos en el servidor con netstat -a


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente (Jul 4, 2011)

Hola, estube revisando y al final era la configuración del firewall del windows. Le di que habilite lo del servidor HTTP y listo, anduvo.
Muchisimas gracias por la ayuda que me diste y por la preocupación en el tema.
Un saludo grande.


----------

